# re-wiring a radio headset(2.5mm) for a phone(3.5mm)



## Kevin86 (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry, this is the most applicable forum i can find for this question(electrical is home improvement and more about 240v, breaker boxes, etc...)

I bought a throat microphone for motorola walkie-talkie, that uses a mini-din to 2.5mm jack. I thought i would be able to make my own mini-din to 3.5mm jack to use it with my cell phone.(Had thought about using a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter, but the 2.5mm plug is actually too long to work, plus it would make the jack too unwieldy and would probably break the plug if i kept it in my pocket)

I figured the pinout by tracing the mini-din to 2.5mm plug, and have the 3.5mm plug set up with the wires slide right into the female din connector on the headset. I managed to get the earphone and microphone to work. *Unfortunately, and where my problem lays, is i cant seem to get the PTT button to function as a headset button(to answer or end a call, or start my music). Does anyone know how that could get sorted out?*

There is a pre-made adapter that is mini-din to 3.5mm, but its specifically made for the yaesu radios which im told uses a different pinout from standard android or iOs phones.


----------

